# Netherland Dwarf kits



## Genipher (Oct 29, 2016)

Just wanted to share:






This last Sunday (October 23rd) Ebony, the bunny we're watching for a friend, had her kits!

We have mama and kits in the hutch we built and she made her nest on the side that's extremely difficult to reach. I have to lay on top of the hutch and reeeeeach down through the top hole to check on them. Of course, every time I reach in, Ebony runs over to squat and glare at me as I check her babies.

We have three little ones. One looks like it'll be white like their daddy and one is black like their mama. The third is a mystery. I've been saying it was white, but now that I've got a picture, it almost looks peach!

Of course, the kids want to keep ALL the babies while I had hoped to sell all but one. We all can't wait until they're hopping around and we can hold 'em!


----------



## TAH (Oct 29, 2016)

Way to go ebony .

They are adorable.


----------



## Genipher (Oct 29, 2016)

Aren't they though?


----------



## TAH (Oct 29, 2016)

Genipher said:


> Aren't they though?


There are around 125 domestic/wild bunny's around here.(I want to catch one).


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Oct 29, 2016)

If you want to distract the mamma, try feeding her a piece of her favorite food, or taking her out of the hutch altogether. It would let you get a better look at the kits. Good luck!!


----------



## Genipher (Nov 1, 2016)

TAH said:


> There are around 125 domestic/wild bunny's around here.(I want to catch one).



And tame 'em?


----------



## Genipher (Nov 1, 2016)

DutchBunny03 said:


> If you want to distract the mamma, try feeding her a piece of her favorite food, or taking her out of the hutch altogether. It would let you get a better look at the kits. Good luck!!



Good idea! She loves oatmeal...I'll have to try that. 
Yesterday I checked the kits and after I was done handling them, Ebony ran over and hovered over them. That was a first. Usually she just "glares" at me from afar and then continues on her merry way when I'm done.


----------



## TAH (Nov 2, 2016)

Genipher said:


> And tame 'em?


Yes
Dad is afraid of them having diseases


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Nov 2, 2016)

@Genipher , mine love oatmeal too. I had the rest of a box of steel-cut oatmeal, and they finished it in a few days.           
Finally, someone who knows about the "bunny glare". It looks terrifying, doesn't it? My New Zealand doe gives me it all the time.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 9, 2016)

DutchBunny03 said:


> @Genipher , mine love oatmeal too. I had the rest of a box of steel-cut oatmeal, and they finished it in a few days.
> Finally, someone who knows about the "bunny glare". It looks terrifying, doesn't it? My New Zealand doe gives me it all the time.



It's a bit funny. She doesn't try to charge at me or attack in any way. She just glares. Reminds me of my  mom, back when I was a kid. hehe.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 9, 2016)

TAH said:


> Yes
> Dad is afraid of them having diseases



I can see that. You have to be careful with wild rabbits and rodents. Leptospirosis is starting to become more and more an issue with those wild critters. It's kinda sad. Used to be you didn't have to think twice about using them as a food source but now...


----------



## Genipher (Nov 9, 2016)

Well, the red kit died last week. S/he was the runt and either the other two hogged all the nursing or it slipped too far away from the others and froze to death. Or maybe it was just sickly. Either way, we're now down to two.

The black one is a little butterball. S/he's pretty calm and will just lay on his back in our hands.
The gray-white fella, on the other hand, is a climber, runner, launcher-from-the-hands.
It's interesting to see their different "personalities".

Also, the black one is not as photogenic. S/he kind-of turns into a fuzzy "blob". The white one, on the other hand, is a friend to the camera!


----------



## TAH (Nov 9, 2016)

Genipher said:


> I can see that. You have to be careful with wild rabbits and rodents. Leptospirosis is starting to become more and more an issue with those wild critters. It's kinda sad. Used to be you didn't have to think twice about using them as a food source but now...


I got one the other day to lick coffee off my fingers. There a few new Zealand reds out there that have only been released a few months that we may try to catch. We will see.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Nov 9, 2016)

Your kits are so adorable!!


----------



## Genipher (Nov 9, 2016)

TAH said:


> I got one the other day to lick coffee off my fingers. There a few new Zealand reds out there that have only been released a few months that we may try to catch. We will see.



Ooooh! So they're pets that have been "released" into the wild! I get it. They probably wouldn't be as dangerous as a born-and-bred wild rabbit.

Do rabbits like coffee, eh? hehe


----------



## Genipher (Nov 9, 2016)

DutchBunny03 said:


> Your kits are so adorable!!


Thanks!


----------



## TAH (Nov 9, 2016)

Genipher said:


> Ooooh! So they're pets that have been "released" into the wild! I get it. They probably wouldn't be as dangerous as a born-and-bred wild rabbit.
> 
> Do rabbits like coffee, eh? hehe


Yes, there was a man that died and left 47 rabbit for His son well his son didn't want them so he let them loose. 

I am not sure if the rabbits like coffee or not.


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 10, 2016)

Around here, that son would be charged with 47 counts of animal cruelty.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 26, 2016)

Took Ebony and her kits to my mom's for Thanksgiving. They were a hit at the party. Everyone wanted to love on 'em.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 26, 2016)

TAH said:


> Yes, there was a man that died and left 47 rabbit for His son well his son didn't want them so he let them loose.
> 
> I am not sure if the rabbits like coffee or not.



My sister-in-law did that with a SICK rat once. We chewed her out for it.


----------



## Kaye (Nov 26, 2016)

So cute!! And so little  I love those babies <3


----------



## TAH (Nov 26, 2016)

What cuties

The first baby looks like ebonys mom and the second one looks like one of bellas kits.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 29, 2016)

TAH said:


> What cuties
> 
> The first baby looks like ebonys mom and the second one looks like one of bellas kits.



I never saw Ebony's mom...she was black with white patches? Our little white one looks an awful lot like his (her?) daddy. 

I still can't tell if they're boys or girls.


----------



## TAH (Nov 30, 2016)

I wI'll post pics of ebony parents

It might help you to have photos showing what the the parents look like when you sell them


----------



## Genipher (Dec 7, 2016)

Tried to sex them today. I had to watch a bunch of youtube videos and I'm *still* not 100% sure...but I think the black kit is a doe and the white kit is a buck.
I don't remember it being this hard to do a gender-reveal when we had Silver Foxes!!


----------

